# CIPP lining question



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I have a customer who has an ABS sewer that has came detached after it exits the basement wall. It goes under a concrete-poured porch. The separation in the pipe is in the middle of the porch. In basement line exits 40" from floor and on the other side of porch line is 2-1/2' deep. I have heard of a CIPP liner spot repair patch but wanted to know if this was a good idea or if anyone had an alternate suggestion. I have a sub that I use that does boring and he is terrified of boring me a sleeve through the porch due to structural concerns, which is understandable. Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar situation?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

How much is the pipe separated? Is it offset? If so, how much? If its a minor separation but still supported in the concrete, lining would be ideal.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Something like this?


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

It is separated about 1/2 - 3/4 inches about 2' under porch. I think I may have to just advise them to contact a company who does the lining. What kind of equipment is required for such work?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

to advise you properly I would need to see a pic of the separation, if it is how you describe 2k worth of pipe patch equipment would get it fixed and you could do it yourself. Google pipe patch if you want to know more faster.


----------

